# E-motor Zebco Rhino Cobold V 18



## globus59 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage zu einem E-motor. Mein Aluboot wiegt 59 kg und ich möchte es mit einem E-motor betreiben, nicht zum schleppen etc. sondern um auf einem 5km langen Stausee das Rudern zu unterstützen. Wichtig wäre mir der Betrieb mit einer 12 Volt Autobatterie. Oben genannter Motor soll dafür geeignet sein. Hat ihn vielleicht jemand und kann was dazu sagen? Wie gesagt, nur zum gemütlich hin und her zu tuckern und in Buchten wo Benziner verboten sind. Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann sie mir mitteilen? Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
vG Carmen


----------



## ahoicat (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: E-motor Zebco Rhino Cobold V 18*

Hallo, 

Habe den Motor selber an meinem Schlauchcat (55kg) in Betrieb (als Flautenschieber), und leider ist er schnell defekt gewesen (und leider geblieben)! Folgendes zum Motor:

1. Er ist nicht salzwasserfest, hatte ihn selber aber nur im Süßwasser im Betrieb.
2. Der Hauptschaden war ein minimaler Wassereinbruch in den Motor von oben. Leider ist der Cobold nämlich nicht annähernd ausreichend abgedichtet, so dass Wasser leicht eindringt und wenn einmal drin, den Motor vollkommen verrotten läßt!
3. Auch die Schalter sind ein Schwachpunkt (normale Haushaltsware! natürlich in keinster Weise irgendwie Wasser-geeignet). Ständiger Wackelkontakte sind die Folge (nicht nur bei mir).
4. Edelsoft in Hamburg (tätig via Amazon) kann ich als Händler NICHT empfehlen, denn ich bin auf den Schaden sitzen geblieben. Gewährleitung wurde verweigert und Edelsoft meldet sich ganz einfach nie (weder per Mail, noch am Telefon).

Leider kann man für rund 100€ wohl nicht mehr verlangen! Die Idee des Motors ist gut, für kleine Boote fast perfekt. Wenn auch mit 12V-Akku nicht wirklich viel geht (eigentlich braucht man minimal die 2.Stufe und die ist gegen schwachen Wind oder Stömung schon am Limit), und trotz der (zu) geringen Leistung der Akku sehr schnell ausgelutscht ist.

So ist es leider. Toll wäre ein integrierter LiIon-Akku oben fest und wasserdicht eingebaut, mit Stecker zum Laden. Dann würd ich auch das 3-fache ausgeben .


----------



## Bieroholiker (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: E-motor Zebco Rhino Cobold V 18*

eine frage zu dem motor hab ich. schafft es der motor ein 3,60m aluboot mit flachboden und ca 300kg an board auf nem see vorwärts zu kommen? mehr muss ich nicht wissen im moment.
danke.


----------



## Fr33 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: E-motor Zebco Rhino Cobold V 18*

Schaffen bestimmt - frage ist nur wie... 

 Wenn es was günstiges sein darf, nimm den großen Rhino Bruder... den VX54. Der hat Reserven und das wirst du bei ca. 300KG Gewicht auch brauchen....


----------



## Bieroholiker (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: E-motor Zebco Rhino Cobold V 18*

ja ich hätte ja den minn kota c2 30 genommen... werd wohl aber leider mit dem billigen teil vorlieb nehmen müssen wenn ichs nicht noch geregelt bekomme... bissien blöd gelaufen alles...


----------



## Hardiii (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: E-motor Zebco Rhino Cobold V 18*

schau dir mal den Motor von JRC an. den bekommst für 160-180 tacken und nicht mit 30 sondern mit 44 LBS... fürs gelegentliche rumgurken tuts der bestimmt


----------



## JasonP (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: E-motor Zebco Rhino Cobold V 18*

Hi Globus,

als ich mich vor paar Monaten nach einem E-Motor erkundigt hatte, sprang mir dieser Motor auch sofort ins auge. Der Preis ist nun mal unschlagbar. 
Aber nach ein bisschen Recherche bin ich davon überzeugt, dass das wirklich nichts gutes sein kann, zumal der Händler von Amazon auch nicht wirklich auf Garantieanträge eingeht, wie ich gelesen habe.
Ich werd nun etwas mehr geld investieren und mir einen minn kota kaufen.
Aber letzten endes triffst du die entscheidung


----------

